# How do aliens look like?



## Bleipriester

Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...

Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?

Why, that is my question, should it look like this:







Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?


----------



## PredFan

Bleipriester said:


> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?



Who says there is intelligent life in space?


----------



## earlycuyler

Naw, them fellers look like this-






Kidding aside, some say gravity, climate, and all the other environmental factors woulld effect how they look. They also say the the gray's (whats in your pic) are actually nothing but workers or drones of the real aliens.


----------



## Bleipriester

earlycuyler said:


> Kidding aside, some say gravity, climate, and all the other environmental factors woulld effect how they look. They also say the the gray's (whats in your pic) are actually nothing but workers or drones of the real aliens.


Not stupid. But I would use an AI instead of such workers for some reasons.


----------



## igor

in the interest of the now so very shaky-shaken-poisoned planet earth that is on the brink of a gathering environmental catastrophe collapse in decades to come, a poisoned tiny planet earth that is soon to enter a state beyond salvaged-saved-healthy that present day humanity of over 7 billions in 2013 still does inhabit

this is a letter of protest and of complaint, a letter of categorical refusal and of worldwide rejection, a letter that has to go out and must be read, in the interest of humanitys short term and humanitys long term chance for global survival, for a plentiful prosperity and for a positive propensity

this letter to be read by all those to whom this letter is addressed and who know that it is them who are meant, who need to listen real quick and fast, deep and hard and who need to stop pumping the bully boys in washington with all that devastating space weaponry chunk from outer space and from beyond as a trade off in a power thrilling bully boy power game in which the cosmic bully boy visitors have and get a power thrilling leg up and a fast fix base on tiny planet earth while in reality those cosmic bullies should be helping mass humanity and not bond with incurable humanitys power bully boys across tiny-rejected-odd washington. 

the point is clear and crisp, cosmic bully boys, please do not mess up humanity, please do try to control your aggressive bully playfulness and start helping humanity instead as so many others across this solar system do and try and have been doing for a very long long long long while 

it has to be clearly said and stated across the whole galaxy and far beyond the present dimensioned,  it has to be emphasized on behalf of hungry, thirsty, turmoiled and overpopulating humanity on this tiny planet earth that the time for silly-greedy-bully, cosmic gun games and for aggressive-divisive-criminal, cosmic power plays should and must stop immediately, no matter how badly those, humanity bothering, boldly travelling, bully boy extra terrestrials are stuck and lost in their cruel primitive, pointless aggressive that makes them extend help and assistance to human bully boys who congregate and assemble here on earth in various assemblies across washington  in their preponderate ways which promote and propagate views and propositions which are nothing but humanity alarming-unsettling-threatening preposterous which are in no way anywhere else on planet earth amongst any other of the very many states-tribes-nations an acceptable fashion-reason-rational. 

in no way is it acceptable, as all those concerned, well do know themselves,  for anyone from anywhere  to view humanity so most dismissively, short shrift cheaply within that aggressive cosmic power game that feeds and encourages outlandish-irresponsible-irreconcilable  bully boy games here on earth amonst equal types of nosense that they so proudly brandish-unleash-fop against harmless-loving-friendly, one humanity family, as an irrelevant plaything on this tiny, innocent, defenceless, harmless planet earth. 

do help if you can but otherwise buzz off with your aggressive, bully boy technologies, where you came from and stay there indefinitively  bye bye, you do not need to write nor indeed, ever return but instead do really try to  right your aggressive-driven view-ways, as you learn to love instead, igor zupnik 10feb2013


----------



## Mad Scientist

Why does everyone assume that Alien life (if it exists) is of superior intelligence? Maybe aliens on another planet are at the Cro-Magnon point of their evolution and are still living in caves.


----------



## uscitizen

PredFan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says there is intelligent life in space?
Click to expand...


Who says ther is intelligent life on earth?

I can speak for all life in the universe but Beta Triangulans look like earth cats.
We are much smarter though we don't lick our butts.


----------



## Iridescence

*When I look at the images dubbed to be 'alien'... I must miss what seems obvious to most. What I see is genetic frailty. Maybe that isn't even the right expression but it's not necessarily superior in the ways that the most accepted scientific articles have boasted.*

*The pics from historic devastations, like the concentration camps and the effects metal poisoning... and such remind me of the physical appearances that potentially suggest a supernatural spirit... spiritual hierarchy but those things are not understood adequately and it seems that any infatuation toward the yet explained is completely unwise.*


----------



## Iridescence

uscitizen said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says there is intelligent life in space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says ther is intelligent life on earth?
> 
> I can speak for all life in the universe but Beta Triangulans look like earth cats.
> _*We are much smarter though we don't lick our butts*_.
Click to expand...

 
*Um.... say what?! *


----------



## alan1

Mad Scientist said:


> Why does everyone assume that Alien life (if it exists) is of superior intelligence? Maybe aliens on another planet are at the Cro-Magnon point of their evolution and are still living in caves.



I suppose it is because people assume that if we ever meet aliens from another world it is because they found us, not because we found them, and Cro-Magnon man isn't capable of interplanetary travel.


----------



## skye

earlycuyler said:


> Naw, them fellers look like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, some say gravity, climate, and all the other environmental factors woulld effect how they look. They also say the the gray's (whats in your pic) are actually nothing but workers or drones of the real aliens.




^^^^^^^^

this is hilarious!!!!



but seriously  ... I have no idea how aliens look like..... but I have no doubt they are out there.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## zzzz

Taking into account the vast enormity of the universe and the endless possibilities of planets with life I would have to say that alien life forms could range the gamut of life we have here on this planet. Not all alien life forms would be intelligent and I daresay some of them are more intelligent than humans. 

The probability of us ever meeting these alien lifeforms is almost nil as the laws of the universe seem to constrict travel to only our solar system. However the universe of our minds can leap the boundaries imposed upon us by our physical world.


----------



## uscitizen

All aliens would have to have been made by god in his image so all aliens would look like us?


----------



## Samson

Mad Scientist said:


> Why does everyone assume that Alien life (if it exists) is of superior intelligence? Maybe aliens on another planet are at the Cro-Magnon point of their evolution and are still living in caves.




How are they logging into USMB?


----------



## Ernie S.

Mad Scientist said:


> Why does everyone assume that Alien life (if it exists) is of superior intelligence? Maybe aliens on another planet are at the Cro-Magnon point of their evolution and are still living in caves.



Probably most if there are, alien races are less advanced than us, but the ones we will meet will be far advanced.


----------



## alan1

uscitizen said:


> All aliens would have to have been made by god in his image so all aliens would look like us?



What if they have a different god?
An octopus god or something.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone assume that Alien life (if it exists) is of superior intelligence? Maybe aliens on another planet are at the Cro-Magnon point of their evolution and are still living in caves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they logging into USMB?
Click to expand...


I use the internet.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone assume that Alien life (if it exists) is of superior intelligence? Maybe aliens on another planet are at the Cro-Magnon point of their evolution and are still living in caves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they logging into USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use the internet.
Click to expand...


Pretty long cable


----------



## Samson

alan1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> All aliens would have to have been made by god in his image so all aliens would look like us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they have a different god?
> An octopus god or something.
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they logging into USMB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty long cable
Click to expand...


some of us do studies of primitive cultures.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty long cable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some of us do studies of primitive cultures.
Click to expand...


I know, right...


----------



## uscitizen

Yes that is one aspect of a primitive culture.


----------



## Big Black Dog

earlycuyler said:


> Naw, them fellers look like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, some say gravity, climate, and all the other environmental factors woulld effect how they look. They also say the the gray's (whats in your pic) are actually nothing but workers or drones of the real aliens.



I saw this same guy, wearing the same hat, at Walmart.


----------



## yidnar

earlycuyler said:


> Naw, them fellers look like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, some say gravity, climate, and all the other environmental factors woulld effect how they look. They also say the the gray's (whats in your pic) are actually nothing but workers or drones of the real aliens.


and this.


----------



## yidnar

igor said:


> in the interest of the now so very shaky-shaken-poisoned planet earth that is on the brink of a gathering environmental catastrophe collapse in decades to come, a poisoned tiny planet earth that is soon to enter a state beyond salvaged-saved-healthy that present day humanity of over 7 billions in 2013 still does inhabit
> 
> this is a letter of protest and of complaint, a letter of categorical refusal and of worldwide rejection, a letter that has to go out and must be read, in the interest of humanitys short term and humanitys long term chance for global survival, for a plentiful prosperity and for a positive propensity
> 
> this letter to be read by all those to whom this letter is addressed and who know that it is them who are meant, who need to listen real quick and fast, deep and hard and who need to stop pumping the bully boys in washington with all that devastating space weaponry chunk from outer space and from beyond as a trade off in a power thrilling bully boy power game in which the cosmic bully boy visitors have and get a power thrilling leg up and a fast fix base on tiny planet earth while in reality those cosmic bullies should be helping mass humanity and not bond with incurable humanitys power bully boys across tiny-rejected-odd washington.
> 
> the point is clear and crisp, cosmic bully boys, please do not mess up humanity, please do try to control your aggressive bully playfulness and start helping humanity instead as so many others across this solar system do and try and have been doing for a very long long long long while
> 
> it has to be clearly said and stated across the whole galaxy and far beyond the present dimensioned,  it has to be emphasized on behalf of hungry, thirsty, turmoiled and overpopulating humanity on this tiny planet earth that the time for silly-greedy-bully, cosmic gun games and for aggressive-divisive-criminal, cosmic power plays should and must stop immediately, no matter how badly those, humanity bothering, boldly travelling, bully boy extra terrestrials are stuck and lost in their cruel primitive, pointless aggressive that makes them extend help and assistance to human bully boys who congregate and assemble here on earth in various assemblies across washington  in their preponderate ways which promote and propagate views and propositions which are nothing but humanity alarming-unsettling-threatening preposterous which are in no way anywhere else on planet earth amongst any other of the very many states-tribes-nations an acceptable fashion-reason-rational.
> 
> in no way is it acceptable, as all those concerned, well do know themselves,  for anyone from anywhere  to view humanity so most dismissively, short shrift cheaply within that aggressive cosmic power game that feeds and encourages outlandish-irresponsible-irreconcilable  bully boy games here on earth amonst equal types of nosense that they so proudly brandish-unleash-fop against harmless-loving-friendly, one humanity family, as an irrelevant plaything on this tiny, innocent, defenceless, harmless planet earth.
> 
> do help if you can but otherwise buzz off with your aggressive, bully boy technologies, where you came from and stay there indefinitively  bye bye, you do not need to write nor indeed, ever return but instead do really try to  right your aggressive-driven view-ways, as you learn to love instead, igor zupnik 10feb2013


the Earth has survived many major climate changes including giant asteroid impacts.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Samson

rightwinger said:


>








Joe Biden, 1967?


----------



## PredFan

Bleipriester said:


> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...



Aliens and alien visitation are paranormal forum material if there ever was any.



Bleipriester said:


> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?



It's not a given, it's not even likely.



Bleipriester said:


> DoWhy, that is my question, should it look like this:



No reason at all, and if it existed, it probably doesn't.



Bleipriester said:


> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?



Now, all skepticism aside, one could make a case that advanced alien life would look VERY much like us. Odds are good that we are as Carl Sagan once said; "Star Stuff". Meaning it was the remnance and byproducts of the stars that made us. It would be then reasonable to assume that given the right conditions, it could have been duplicated elsewhere in the universe. Evolution would then take places and possibly, against unimaginable odds, life develops into beings as advanced as us. Beings based on silicon or some other substance, instead of carbon, would likely look very alien to us but the likelyhood of that kind of life existing in the universe is even more remote than the likelyhood of another carbon based life form.

I believe that we, humans, earthlings, are the most advanced beings in the universe. Hey, someone has to be first right?


----------



## PredFan

uscitizen said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says there is intelligent life in space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says there is intelligent life on earth?
Click to expand...


Well, it's very difficult to argue with you there! Obama was elected...twice!


----------



## blackcherry

uscitizen said:


> All aliens would have to have been made by god in his image so all aliens would look like us?



Which God or Gods?
One thing for sure , the Christian God will not figure in the Galaxy  Top 10 Gods.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## uscitizen

How do aliens look like?

Me.


----------



## Samson




----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOEZAHexacA]Cartman under Alien Control - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Leaving politics aside and focusing on the question, I would assume aliens would look or be whatever is favorable to their particular environment on their planet. Could they be similar to us? Probably.


----------



## April




----------



## Bill Angel

The Face of Jesus...?
Was the Father of Jesus a Space Alien?​


----------



## Dajjal

The spirit world says we reincarnate on many different planets during our spiritual evolution. So it follows that aliens would look very much like us. We may be the standard model for intelligent life.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm pretty sure that aliens would look a lot like Michael Jackson did.


----------



## Bleipriester

uscitizen said:


> All aliens would have to have been made by god in his image so all aliens would look like us?


No, but it is not questioned that we exist. So it must be much more probable that an intelligent form of life in space (Note: comparable to us) looks like we do than different from us.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Bill Angel

Conversation overheard between two space travelers during their visit to Baltimore


----------



## Bill Angel

Bill Angel said:


> The Face of Jesus...?
> Was the Father of Jesus a Space Alien?​



An animation in which a depiction of Jesus with humanoid features morphs into the depiction (above) with "space alien" features.


----------



## Ernie S.

Naaah You can always tell an alien by the bat shaped tuft of hair on their forehead.


----------



## Politico

Bleipriester said:


> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?



There's no given.


----------



## eots

Bleipriester said:


> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sDAeB0X5pU]SICKNESS OF THE MIND.....eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

What do aliens look like?


----------



## Dajjal

.....


----------



## jan

What do aliens look like?  Aliens are us.  To other civilizations that may exist in the universe, we are the alien.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Steven_R

Bleipriester said:


> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?



Which us are we talking about? Pretend you just got off the spaceship from wherever and had never met a human being before. Do you think a Scandinavian woman and a Pygmy girl and an old Japanese woman and a Samoan linebacker are all the same species? Even if we assume any intelligent aliens are going to be bipedal with the same general humanoid shape, various environmental pressures have led to physical adaptations among different populations. Sub-Saharan Africans have different skin coloration and facial features than Northern Europeans for a reason. Why would an alien look like either of those?


----------



## Sunshine

Bleipriester said:


> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?



My favorite show on TV is Ancient Aliens.   It is clear that there was an advanced civilization in the far distant past, but mainstream science will not deal with that.  Monoliths were carved and moved with precision and ability that we do not have today.  And supposedly with Stone Age tools.  

I think that mainstream science needs to buck up and face the challenge that people have been on the earth far longer than they claim and that they were far more advanced.  They pyramids could not have been built the way they claim.  If you tried to roll one of those stones over the sand on logs, it would all sink into the sand.  Just seeing the pyramids convinced me that the builders were far more advanced than we have been taught.  And they lie when they say you cannot see that the surfaces of the sides are convex except from the air.  I could clearly tell just standing next to them.  

Regarding your question about aliens.  There is some speculation amongst the 'ancient alien theorists' that the 'grays' are us.  Yes, that is how we are predicted to look in the future with the larger cranium, smaller bodies, etc.  And they theorize that the grays are time travelers, humans that have evolved and are now traveling back in time to look in on what their past was.

I wish mainstream science would take some of the challenges rather than sweeping everything under the rug and using the old deny deny deny tactic.


----------



## Ringel05

Sunshine said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite show on TV is Ancient Aliens.   It is clear that there was an advanced civilization in the far distant past, but mainstream science will not deal with that.  Monoliths were carved and moved with precision and ability that we do not have today.  And supposedly with Stone Age tools.
> 
> I think that mainstream science needs to buck up and face the challenge that people have been on the earth far longer than they claim and that they were far more advanced.  They pyramids could not have been built the way they claim.  If you tried to roll one of those stones over the sand on logs, it would all sink into the sand.  Just seeing the pyramids convinced me that the builders were far more advanced than we have been taught.  And they lie when they say you cannot see that the surfaces of the sides are convex except from the air.  I could clearly tell just standing next to them.
> 
> Regarding your question about aliens.  There is some speculation amongst the 'ancient alien theorists' that the 'grays' are us.  Yes, that is how we are predicted to look in the future with the larger cranium, smaller bodies, etc.  And they theorize that the grays are time travelers, humans that have evolved and are now traveling back in time to look in on what their past was.
> 
> I wish mainstream science would take some of the challenges rather than sweeping everything under the rug and using the old deny deny deny tactic.
Click to expand...


Deny deny deny?  If the so called "Ancient Alien Theorists" presented verifiable, real scientific evidence as opposed to flight of fancy interpretive musings then they would be taken seriously.   I also doesn't help their "cause" when their primary spokesman looks like this:








I'll give him one thing, he makes a lot of money doing it.  Maybe I'll do the Subterranean Alien angle and make lots of money also.....  Uuuummmmm..........


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Leaving politics aside and focusing on the question, I would assume aliens would look or be whatever is favorable to their particular environment on their planet. Could they be similar to us? Probably.


That approximates my thoughts on the subject.

I've seen most movies dealing with the topic of alien life and with one exception all are disappointingly or ridiculously incredible.  The single exception has been the 1951 classic, _The Thing From Another World._ The Thing from Another World - Video Dailymotion

What makes this movie different for me is its concept, which is that of a space probe having crash-landed on Earth with a single occupant, apparently a synthetic life form closely resembling human physicality but composed of matter more closely likened to vegetable than animal substance.  This human-like alien creature appears to be a highly advanced form of corporeal robot whose singular purpose is to locate a source of a specific nutrient in short supply on its home planet.  It turns out this substance is animal blood -- including that of humans.  

The proximity with flesh-like human form and the hanging question of whether the _thing from another world_ is one-of-a-kind or one of many similar robotic searchers launched from somewhere in the universe is a far more credible and interesting concept than the mere presence of an angry, toothy, head-within-a-head, dripping with slime and hiding in a ceiling -- or some other equally obscure and cliched, "scary-looking" imagining.


----------



## Steven_R

Sunshine said:


> My favorite show on TV is Ancient Aliens.   It is clear that there was an...



Ancient Aliens Debunked | A refutation of the history channel show Ancient Aliens
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9w-i5oZqaQ]Ancient Aliens Debunked - (full movie) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

Ringel05 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite show on TV is Ancient Aliens.   It is clear that there was an advanced civilization in the far distant past, but mainstream science will not deal with that.  Monoliths were carved and moved with precision and ability that we do not have today.  And supposedly with Stone Age tools.
> 
> I think that mainstream science needs to buck up and face the challenge that people have been on the earth far longer than they claim and that they were far more advanced.  They pyramids could not have been built the way they claim.  If you tried to roll one of those stones over the sand on logs, it would all sink into the sand.  Just seeing the pyramids convinced me that the builders were far more advanced than we have been taught.  And they lie when they say you cannot see that the surfaces of the sides are convex except from the air.  I could clearly tell just standing next to them.
> 
> Regarding your question about aliens.  There is some speculation amongst the 'ancient alien theorists' that the 'grays' are us.  Yes, that is how we are predicted to look in the future with the larger cranium, smaller bodies, etc.  And they theorize that the grays are time travelers, humans that have evolved and are now traveling back in time to look in on what their past was.
> 
> I wish mainstream science would take some of the challenges rather than sweeping everything under the rug and using the old deny deny deny tactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deny deny deny?  If the so called "Ancient Alien Theorists" presented verifiable, real scientific evidence as opposed to flight of fancy interpretive musings then they would be taken seriously.   I also doesn't help their "cause" when their primary spokesman looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give him one thing, he makes a lot of money doing it.  Maybe I'll do the Subterranean Alien angle and make lots of money also.....  Uuuummmmm..........
Click to expand...


Yes, I agree.  He is a bit of a nut case. (But he is kinda cute.)  When I was living without cable I bought some of the CDs on sale from Amazon.  I have one on which he says that the Great Pyramid is at the juncture of the longest line of latitude and the longest line of longitude.  Did he go to 4th grade?  The longest line of latitude is the equator and they are not where near that.  But, more, the latitude lines are roughly equal.  WTF?

They come up with some sites, though, that I never knew existed and they are fascinating.  Last night they had a bunch of crystal skulls.  It would be nice if mainstream science would address who/what this advanced civilization was.  Clearly people with stone age tools did not build the pyramids.  And it was clear to me when I saw them that the stones were not rolled across SAND using logs.  The whole contraption would have sunk into the sand.  Mainstream science is cheating us.


----------



## Ringel05

Sunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite show on TV is Ancient Aliens.   It is clear that there was an advanced civilization in the far distant past, but mainstream science will not deal with that.  Monoliths were carved and moved with precision and ability that we do not have today.  And supposedly with Stone Age tools.
> 
> I think that mainstream science needs to buck up and face the challenge that people have been on the earth far longer than they claim and that they were far more advanced.  They pyramids could not have been built the way they claim.  If you tried to roll one of those stones over the sand on logs, it would all sink into the sand.  Just seeing the pyramids convinced me that the builders were far more advanced than we have been taught.  And they lie when they say you cannot see that the surfaces of the sides are convex except from the air.  I could clearly tell just standing next to them.
> 
> Regarding your question about aliens.  There is some speculation amongst the 'ancient alien theorists' that the 'grays' are us.  Yes, that is how we are predicted to look in the future with the larger cranium, smaller bodies, etc.  And they theorize that the grays are time travelers, humans that have evolved and are now traveling back in time to look in on what their past was.
> 
> I wish mainstream science would take some of the challenges rather than sweeping everything under the rug and using the old deny deny deny tactic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deny deny deny?  If the so called "Ancient Alien Theorists" presented verifiable, real scientific evidence as opposed to flight of fancy interpretive musings then they would be taken seriously.   I also doesn't help their "cause" when their primary spokesman looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give him one thing, he makes a lot of money doing it.  Maybe I'll do the Subterranean Alien angle and make lots of money also.....  Uuuummmmm..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree.  He is a bit of a nut case. (But he is kinda cute.)  When I was living without cable I bought some of the CDs on sale from Amazon.  I have one on which he says that the Great Pyramid is at the juncture of the longest line of latitude and the longest line of longitude.  Did he go to 4th grade?  The longest line of latitude is the equator and they are not where near that.  But, more, the latitude lines are roughly equal.  WTF?
> 
> They come up with some sites, though, that I never knew existed and they are fascinating.  Last night they had a bunch of crystal skulls.  It would be nice if mainstream science would address who/what this advanced civilization was.  Clearly people with stone age tools did not build the pyramids.  And it was clear to me when I saw them that the stones were not rolled across SAND using logs.  The whole contraption would have sunk into the sand.  Mainstream science is cheating us.
Click to expand...


You do realize much of what they are addressing is old theories that are no longer held by modern science?  I can take a coconut in the pacific and pebble in the US and draw "scientific" correlations as to how the got there and who was responsible. (I claim it was European swallows..... with the coconut, subterranean aliens with the pebble).
If you were to watch real archeological presentations you'll find we're finding that "stone age man" was much more sophisticated and knowledgeable than we used to give them credit for.  
I watched Ancient Aliens last night and laughed as I could come up with reasonable scientific explanations and, similar to theirs, unreasonable explanations to counter every one of their claims.
That's why I call it the best comedy show on TV.........


----------



## Sunshine

Ringel05 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deny deny deny?  If the so called "Ancient Alien Theorists" presented verifiable, real scientific evidence as opposed to flight of fancy interpretive musings then they would be taken seriously.   I also doesn't help their "cause" when their primary spokesman looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give him one thing, he makes a lot of money doing it.  Maybe I'll do the Subterranean Alien angle and make lots of money also.....  Uuuummmmm..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree.  He is a bit of a nut case. (But he is kinda cute.)  When I was living without cable I bought some of the CDs on sale from Amazon.  I have one on which he says that the Great Pyramid is at the juncture of the longest line of latitude and the longest line of longitude.  Did he go to 4th grade?  The longest line of latitude is the equator and they are not where near that.  But, more, the latitude lines are roughly equal.  WTF?
> 
> They come up with some sites, though, that I never knew existed and they are fascinating.  Last night they had a bunch of crystal skulls.  It would be nice if mainstream science would address who/what this advanced civilization was.  Clearly people with stone age tools did not build the pyramids.  And it was clear to me when I saw them that the stones were not rolled across SAND using logs.  The whole contraption would have sunk into the sand.  Mainstream science is cheating us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize much of what they are addressing is old theories that are no longer held by modern science?  I can take a coconut in the pacific and pebble in the US and draw "scientific" correlations as to how the got there and who was responsible. (I claim it was European swallows..... with the coconut, subterranean aliens with the pebble).
> If you were to watch real archeological presentations you'll find we're finding that "stone age man" was much more sophisticated and knowledgeable than we used to give them credit for.
> I watched Ancient Aliens last night and laughed as I could come up with reasonable scientific explanations and, similar to theirs, unreasonable explanations to counter every one of their claims.
> That's why I call it the best comedy show on TV.........
Click to expand...


I just can't buy that those huge structures were built by a primitive society.  These are Stone Age tools:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ei=pSVUUtXNGIm-9QT3s4FA&sqi=2&ved=0CDkQ9QEwAg

There is no way they built pyramids with them.  Mainstream science needs to stop bullshitting us and do their job.  They need to search for who/what advanced civilization built those structures.  It wasn't people with arrowheads and bones.


----------



## Ringel05

Sunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree.  He is a bit of a nut case. (But he is kinda cute.)  When I was living without cable I bought some of the CDs on sale from Amazon.  I have one on which he says that the Great Pyramid is at the juncture of the longest line of latitude and the longest line of longitude.  Did he go to 4th grade?  The longest line of latitude is the equator and they are not where near that.  But, more, the latitude lines are roughly equal.  WTF?
> 
> They come up with some sites, though, that I never knew existed and they are fascinating.  Last night they had a bunch of crystal skulls.  It would be nice if mainstream science would address who/what this advanced civilization was.  Clearly people with stone age tools did not build the pyramids.  And it was clear to me when I saw them that the stones were not rolled across SAND using logs.  The whole contraption would have sunk into the sand.  Mainstream science is cheating us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize much of what they are addressing is old theories that are no longer held by modern science?  I can take a coconut in the pacific and pebble in the US and draw "scientific" correlations as to how the got there and who was responsible. (I claim it was European swallows..... with the coconut, subterranean aliens with the pebble).
> If you were to watch real archeological presentations you'll find we're finding that "stone age man" was much more sophisticated and knowledgeable than we used to give them credit for.
> I watched Ancient Aliens last night and laughed as I could come up with reasonable scientific explanations and, similar to theirs, unreasonable explanations to counter every one of their claims.
> That's why I call it the best comedy show on TV.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't buy that those huge structures were built by a primitive society.  These are Stone Age tools:
> 
> Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fb/National_park_stone_tools.jpg
> 
> There is no way they built pyramids with them.  Mainstream science needs to stop bullshitting us and do their job.  They need to search for who/what advanced civilization built those structures.  It wasn't people with arrowheads and bones.
Click to expand...


If you're talking about Egypt, that was the Bronze Age not the Stone Age not to mention the Iron Age started in Egypt and they were not a primitive society.  Nor were the Meso-Americans a truly primitive society.  There's one plausible theory that canals were dug to the sites and the stone floated in on barges, could explain the evidence of water in the pyramids.  Just because there's soft sand on the surface of the areas doesn't mean it was like that when the structures were built, there is solid ground below the sand.  Where do you think the pyramid's foundations are?  As for Meso-America, rock can be cut and polished with rock, it's hard but not impossible.


----------



## laughinReaper

Bleipriester said:


> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?



well looking at the pic you provided your asking about greys.

The light skin and huge eyes probably means they live in a dark enviroment and that's why they look like that. Their lack of hair and clothes implies they live in a warm climate. Small nose and protected ears means there's a reason on their planet for thier facial features to be protected and small.


----------



## Bleipriester

laughinReaper said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well looking at the pic you provided your asking about greys.
> 
> The light skin and huge eyes probably means they live in a dark enviroment and that's why they look like that. Their lack of hair and clothes implies they live in a warm climate. Small nose and protected ears means there's a reason on their planet for thier facial features to be protected and small.
Click to expand...

Sure they do. Or not?

It´s nothing, nature would create, that´s for sure.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Luddly Neddite

uscitizen said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says there is intelligent life in space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says ther is intelligent life on earth?
> 
> I can speak for all life in the universe but Beta Triangulans look like earth cats.
> *We are much smarter though we don't lick our butts.*
Click to expand...


What a difference a comma makes:

Here it as it was posted: 
We are much smarter though we don't lick our butts.

Here, the line means we are smarter than cats because we don't lick our butts.
We are much smarter though, we don't lick our butts.

And, here, cats are smarter than us because they lick their butts. 
We are much smarter, though we don't lick our butts.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bleipriester said:


> Does not really fit to the "Paranormal" forum, but well...
> 
> Given that there is intelligent life comparable to us in space, how does it look like?
> 
> Why, that is my question, should it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn´t it be probable that aliens look just like we do?



Given the huge variety of how life looks right here on Earth despite the same gravity, light, and other enviromental factors influencing an organism's evolution and appearence, an alien organism could pretty much look like anything. If we're talking about aliens visiting Earth, that interesting narrows things quite a bit since in order to evolve technology like space travel and the like you're going to have to have been a very successful animal back home to have evolved that far. Probably be a predator of some sort as humans are (eyes in front enabling depth perception, ability to function in water or on land, etc.) 

We can actually imagine the home world of a visiting alien by how it's described. Thinking of the Greys in particular, large eyes suggest dim light back home (larger eyes being able to collect more light) so their home system's star is probably an older one that our Sun since it gives off less light. Small short bodies but oversized head is tricky. Small short body could be higher gravity, but the head throws that into question. Could be a species that spends an inordinant amount of time in space and microgravity though. Barring 'warp drive' generations could live and die in space just to get to nearby stars. Pale skin like 'white' humans could be indicative of subterranean or indoor evolution so defence against sunlight evolving darker shades wouldn't be necessary.

If we assume successful organisms evolving to technology and space travel have things in common like our basic body type (head, neck, trunk, arms and legs et al.) then it'd be reasonable aliens would be humanoid in basic appearence. But vastly older species here on Earth have evolved but not evolved technology (sharks are said to be unchanged despite 250 million years of evolution.)


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Many extraterrestrials look like Demons, Angels, Djinn...​


----------

